# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > LINUX >  ПАМАГИТЕ ХРИСТА РАДИ!!! OpenSuse + Win2k8 R264

## Sandi

Люди добрые... у меня вопрос. Домен под win2k8 r2 64, подсети + маршрутизаторы на Керио, и основной сервер торгового предприятия на OpenSuse.  Я к сожалению не силен в Линуксе поэтому прошу помощи. Проблема в следующем не проходит трасерт с сервера линукса на любой комп другой подсети, при том что все остальные компы отлично его видят в любых направляениях. Затык в том что походу теряются пакеты либо проходят тайм ауты. На сервере база данных торгового объекта. У меня есть пароль root  и консоль под Putty. Ниже файл со структурой сети. Люди которые его обслуживают уверяют что проблема у меня, и хотят снести всю мою сеть нахрен. Подскажите что можно сделать чтобы проверить. Спасибо.
Новый точечный рисунок.jpg

----------


## Sandi

Забыл сказать.. пинги проходят)

----------


## bronelob

Ну во первых скинь мне данные команды 
netstat -n -r

_Добавлено через 16 минут 21 секунду_
а также вывод команды 
traceroute 192.168.5.39

----------


## Sandi

Вот пожалуйста... надеюсь поможет

Kernel IP routing table
Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth0
169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U         0 0          0 eth0
127.0.0.0       0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U         0 0          0 lo
0.0.0.0         192.168.0.2     0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth0



euroform:~ # traceroute 192.168.5.39
traceroute to 192.168.5.39 (192.168.5.39), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets using UDP
 1  SRV02.Tolmibel.by (192.168.0.2)  0.523 ms * *
 2  srv10.tolmibel.by (192.168.2.6)  33.585 ms * *
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
И звезды бесконечные, пробовал до 150

----------


## bronelob

У тебя настроено все правильно, ты можешь конечно переустановить линуху но ничего не поменяется. Скорее всего у них на 192.168.2.6 неправильно настроен route . Пусть скинут, если конечно можно, данные каманды route PRINT (эта команда для винды)

----------


## Sandi

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
(c) Корпорация Майкрософт (Microsoft Corporation), 2009. Все права защищены.

C:\Users\postal3>route print
==================================================  =========================
Список интерфейсов
 14...00 1b 21 82 29 4d ......Intel(R) PRO/1000 PT серверный адаптер
 13...1c c1 de 02 e5 4b ......Двухпортовое сетевое подключение Intel(R) 82576 Gi
gabit #2
 11...1c c1 de 02 e5 4a ......Двухпортовое сетевое подключение Intel(R) 82576 Gi
gabit
 15...44 45 53 54 4f 53 ......Kerio Virtual Network Adapter
  1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
 12...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP
 30...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP #2
 28...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP #3
 29...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Адаптер Microsoft ISATAP #4
==================================================  =========================

IPv4 таблица маршрута
==================================================  =========================
Активные маршруты:
Сетевой адрес           Маска сети      Адрес шлюза       Интерфейс  Метрика
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1      192.168.1.2    276
         10.0.1.0    255.255.255.0         On-link          10.0.1.1    276
         10.0.1.1  255.255.255.255         On-link          10.0.1.1    276
       10.0.1.255  255.255.255.255         On-link          10.0.1.1    276
        127.0.0.0        255.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        127.0.0.1  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  127.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
      192.168.0.0    255.255.255.0      192.168.2.2      192.168.2.6     20
      192.168.1.0    255.255.255.0         On-link       192.168.1.2    276
      192.168.1.2  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.1.2    276
    192.168.1.255  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.1.2    276
      192.168.2.0    255.255.255.0         On-link       192.168.2.6    276
      192.168.2.6  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.2.6    276
    192.168.2.255  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.2.6    276
      192.168.4.0    255.255.255.0      192.168.2.3      192.168.2.6     20
      192.168.5.0    255.255.255.0         On-link       192.168.5.1    266
      192.168.5.1  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.5.1    266
    192.168.5.255  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.5.1    266
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link          10.0.1.1    276
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link       192.168.2.6    276
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link       192.168.1.2    276
        224.0.0.0        240.0.0.0         On-link       192.168.5.1    266
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link         127.0.0.1    306
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link          10.0.1.1    276
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.2.6    276
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.1.2    276
  255.255.255.255  255.255.255.255         On-link       192.168.5.1    266
==================================================  =========================
Постоянные маршруты:
  Сетевой адрес            Маска    Адрес шлюза      Метрика
      0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0      192.168.1.1  По умолчанию
==================================================  =========================

IPv6 таблица маршрута
==================================================  =========================
Активные маршруты:
 Метрика   Сетевой адрес            Шлюз
  1    306 ::1/128                  On-link
 15    276 fe80::/64                On-link
 14    276 fe80::/64                On-link
 13    276 fe80::/64                On-link
 11    266 fe80::/64                On-link
 11    266 fe80::1563:7151:9006:42a4/128
                                    On-link
 15    276 fe80::1937:ee12:3cd5:f640/128
                                    On-link
 13    276 fe80::71b2:8f9b:9434:d753/128
                                    On-link
 14    276 fe80::88ee:7bdf:ad1f:a78a/128
                                    On-link
  1    306 ff00::/8                 On-link
 15    276 ff00::/8                 On-link
 14    276 ff00::/8                 On-link
 13    276 ff00::/8                 On-link
 11    266 ff00::/8                 On-link
==================================================  =========================
Постоянные маршруты:
  Отсутствует

Вот из винды srv06 (Win2k8)

----------


## bronelob

Скинь мне вличку свою аську. А также на openSUSE сделай 
iptables-save 
nmap 192.168.2.6
nmap 192.168.5.39

----------

